# Double bit axe head id



## Boomer 87 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hello all, ive been working over a double bit axe ive had it awhile, but today it got a rub down and a new handle. Can anyone help me positively ID who sold them or what it really is. It says DIAMOND EDGE and FORGED TOOL STEEL, it also has a 3 stamped in it for its weight (3lbs). 
any help would be appreciated


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 7, 2017)

A brochure here
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/1935-AD-Diam...hapleigh-Redio-Western-Swamping-/151001843780


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jan 7, 2017)

I did a little looking before i saw that Shapleigh company but my axe head isnt stamped with the logo i see on all there stuff so i was unsure


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 7, 2017)

they wont let me put the link up, no wonder people leaver here

If the link dont work pm me,, hope I dont get the hammer for posting another site thread!!


----------



## Boomer 87 (Jan 7, 2017)

It did not let me view it


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 7, 2017)

Check your pm and if that dont work I will send you my email addy for a link,,, some bad karma Im guessing,,,


----------

